

Swype hits Play Store - KapilRijhwani
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/swype-finally-rolls-out-of-beta-hits-the-google-play-store-for-0-99/

======
shitlord
It's about time! Swype is about the only thing I missed from my old Samsung
phone when I switched to the Nexus 4 (I was too lazy to go find the beta). The
AOSP gesture keyboard is okay, but Swype is much faster imo.

